#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Αυθαίρετο κτίσμα στα όρια όμορων οικοπέδων

## nadgek

Καλημερα,  μια ερωτηση..,
Εχω δυο αρτια και οικοδομησιμα, ομορα οικοπεδα του ιδιου ιδιοκτητη.
Ο τελευταιος κατασκευασε αυθαιρετη οικοδομη, πανω στο οριο των οικοπεδων (δηλαδη το αυθαιρερο κτισμα καταλαμβανει επιφανεια και στα δυο οικοπεδα) 
Μπορω να θεωρησω τα δυο διαφορετικα οικοπεδα, ως ενα, ωστε να μπορω να δηλωσω το αυθαιρετο κτισμα στο Ν.4178?

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω πως όχι.
Να ήταν διαφορετικές οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες ακόμα και διαφορετικών ιδιοκτητών η απάντηση θα ήταν ναι.
Από τη στιγμή που το αυθαίρετο είναι κτισμένο σε δύο γεωτεμάχια με διακριτούς τίτλους, φοβάμαι πως όχι.

----------


## nadgek

και ποια ειναι η διαδικασια που πρεπει να ακολουθησω ωστε να γινει υπαγωγη στο Ν.4178?
νεο τοπογραφικο και αλλαγη συμβολαιων, δηλαδη νομιμη τροποποιηση των οριων των ομορων οικοπεδων?

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ίσως πάλι ναι.
Δες την *Εγκ-73080/4645/39/95*



> Σας διαβιβάζουμε την Γνωμ-414/95 της Ολομέλειας του  Νομικού Συμβουλίου του Κράτους την οποία αποδεχόμαστε και σύμφωνα με την οποία:  
> 
>  1) Σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία ο ιδιοκτήτης συνεχομένων  ακινήτων που αποκτήθησαν με διαφορετικά συμβόλαια ζητήσει, όπως έχει δικαίωμα,  τη δόμηση των ακινήτων του αυτών ως ενιαίου οικοπέδου, δηλαδή ζητήσει την έκδοση  οικοδομικής αδείας και προβεί σύμφωνα με την άδεια αυτή σε ανοικοδόμηση με βάση  τη συνολική επιφάνεια των συνεχομένων ακινήτων, όσον αφορά τους όρους δόμησης  (ποσοστό κάλυψης, συντελεστή δόμησης κλπ) επέρχεται συνένωση (ενοποίηση) των  ακινήτων αυτών τα οποία αναμφισβήτητα αποτελούν πλέον ενιαίο οικόπεδο κατά την  έννοια του Αρθ-2 του ισχύοντος ΓΟΚ. 
>  2) Στην περίπτωση που επήλθε σύμφωνα με όσα εκτέθηκαν  παραπάνω συνένωση των συνεχωμένων ακινήτων σε ενιαίο οικόπεδο κατά την έννοια  του ΓΟΚ ή μετά τη συνένωση αυτή μεταβίβαση τμήματος του ενιαίου αυτού οικοπέδου  σε τρίτο πρόσωπο καταλαμβάνεται από την ρύθμιση των διατάξεων των παρ.2 και  παρ.3 του Αρθ-2 του ΝΔ-690/48 εφόσον βεβαίως συντρέχουν και οι λοιπές  προϋποθέσεις εφαρμογής των διατάξεων αυτών. (Σ.Σ. Για το θέμα της παρούσας εγκυκλίου βλ.  και Γνωμ-67/11  του ΝΣΚ (Ολομέλεια της 10-2-11).
>  Σύμφωνα μ' αυτή, συνεχόμενα άρτια (κατά κανόνα  ή κατά παρέκκλιση) οικόπεδα ή γήπεδα, σε περιοχές εντός ή εκτός ρυμοτομικού  σχεδίου που έχουν περιέλθει με διαφορετικά συμβόλαια στον αυτό κύριο ή σε  περισσότερους συγκύριους, χάνουν την αυτοτέλειά τους και αποτελούν αυτοδικαίως  ένα ενιαίο οικόπεδο ή γήπεδο. 
>  Για την περαιτέρω μεταβίβαση, και για να είναι  οικοδομήσιμη η ιδιοκτησία, πρέπει να υπάρχει η κατά κανόνα αρτιότητα σε κάθε  περίπτωση κατάτμησης και να τηρούνται οι τυχόν ισχύουσες απαγορεύσεις κατάτμησης  (από ΖΟΕ, κλπ). (άποψη πλειοψηφίας). 
>  Ειδικά στα εντός σχεδίου θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η  κατά κανόνα αρτιότητα τόσο του μεταβιβαζόμενου όσο και του εναπομένοντος  οικοπέδου. Ενώ στις εκτός σχεδίου περιοχές και εκτός ΖΟΕ ή ΓΠΣ που θέτουν  απαγόρευση κατάτμησης, δεν απαγορεύεται η δημιουργία μη άρτιων, και τυχόν τμήμα  μη άρτιο, που απομένει μετά τη μεταβίβαση, απλά δεν θα είναι οικοδομήσιμο.  
>  Σημειώνεται ότι η Γνωμ-67/11 δεν έχει γίνει  για την ώρα αποδεκτή από τον Υπουργό)

----------


## mikehellas

Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση ως προς την αυθαιρεσία, σε εκτός σχεδίου αγροτεμάχια έχει κατασκευαστεί κατοικία προ 1975 στο όριο 2 αγρών που πατάει τμήμα της στον γειτονικό αγρό που είναι διαφορετικού ιδιοκτήτη. Πως θα αντιμετωπίζατε την τακτοποίηση αυτή? Ο σκοπός της τακτοποίησης είναι η πώληση του ακινήτου. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ νομικό το θέμα, άρα καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς σε δικηγόρο.
Αν και δεν αναφέρεται στις απαγορεύσεις του άρθρου 2 του Ν.4178/13, κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν μπορεί να τακτοποιηθεί καθότι το όμορο αγροτεμάχιο είναι άλλου ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## asak

Νομίζω και εγώ ότι είναι νομικό το θέμα και  αφορά τη νομή και κατοχή του "καταπατημένου" με το αυθαίρετο κτίσμα, τμήματος αγροτεμαχίου άλλου ιδιοκτήτη.
Επίσης θεωρώ νομικά εφικτό τη διεκδίκηση κατοχής τμήματος αγροτεμαχίου  μετά από 40 χρόνια χρήσης και νομής (προ του '75 το αυθαίρετο).

Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση το αυθαίρετο κτίσμα, πάλι νομικά, θα ανήκει σε δύο όμορους ιδιοκτήτες στο τμήμα που τους αναλογεί, ασχέτως αν η χρήση γινόταν από τον έναν.

----------


## asak

Για τα ανωτέρω που έγραψα σου παραθέτω και σύνδεσμο όπου θα βρεις χρήσιμες τις νομικές συμβουλές που αναφέρονται:
http://neoskosmos.com/news/el/%CE%9A...B4%CE%BF%CF%85

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε! Λύνει πολλές απορίες.

"Αν ο κύριος ακινήτου, ανεγείροντας πάνω σ' αυτό οικοδομή, την επεκτείνει *καλόπιστα* στο γειτονικό γήπεδο και *ο κύριος του γειτονικού γηπέδου δεν διαμαρτυρηθεί καθόλου μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση της ανέγερσης* της οικοδομής, το δικαστήριο μπορεί κατά εύλογη κρίση, να επιδικάσει την κυριότητα του γηπέδου που καταλήφθηκε στον κύριο του ακινήτου που οικοδομήθηκε."

Τι κάνουμε λοιπόν εμείς οι μηχανικοί;
Κατά τη γνώμη μου μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε στην τακτοποίηση με τον Ν.4178/13 αρκεί να είναι ενημερωμένοι ο ιδιοκτήτης και ο αγοραστής.
Για να έχουμε καλυμμένο τον πισινό μας οι ιδιαιτερότητες της τακτοποίησης θα πρέπει να αναφέρονται στα συμφωνητικά, υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις ιδιοκτήτη, τεχνικές μας εκθέσεις, βεβαιώσεις για μεταβίβαση και να γίνει και προφορική ενημέρωση αλλά και με email ιδιοκτήτη και αγοραστή.

----------

mikehellas

----------


## asak

Ναι, έχω την ίδια γνώμη και εγώ.
Η ρύθμιση αυθαίρετου χώρου ή χρήσης είναι ανεξάρτητη από το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς θα έλεγα, παρόλο αυτό που λέω έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το Νόμο.
Ο 4178 είναι ένα εργαλείο καταγραφής των αυθαίρετων αυτής της χώρας, υποκαθιστά κατά κάποιο τρόπο τη μη εκδοθείσα άδεια, και σαφέστατα έχει και εισπρακτικό χαρακτήρα. Αυτά περί ανταπόδοσης και πράσινα άλογα μου ακούγονται βερεσέ και κατ' εμέ το θεωρώ αντισυνταγματικό. Τέτοιοι νόμοι  όμως εφαρμόζονται και πρέπει τελικά να εφαρμόζονται σε κοινωνίες που δυστυχώς οι παρανομούντες είναι περισσότεροι από τους σύννομους. 

Για να έχουμε καλυμμένο λοιπόν το πισινό μας, όπως λες, θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει προπάντων να τηρούμε το Νόμο και να δηλώνουμε επακριβώς ότι αυθαίρετο διαπιστώνουμε. Κατά δεύτερον και εξίσου σημαντικό να έχουμε συνέπεια και ακρίβεια στα αναγραφόμενα της Τεχνικής Έκθεσης, Σχόλια καθώς και στην Υ/Δ ιδιοκτήτη με την πραγματικότητα, κάνοντας μνεία και σύγκριση με συμβολαιογραφικά ή άλλα διοικητικά έγγραφα όπου διαπιστώνουμε ανακρίβειες ή αναντιστοιχίες. Προσωπικά το κάνω σ' όλες τις περιπτώσεις ασχέτως εάν υπάρχουν ιδιαιτερότητες.
Προφορική ενημέρωση ή email το θεωρώ αυτονόητο, αλλά μόνο προς τον πελάτη μου, είτε αυτός είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης είτε ο αγοραστής.

----------

mikehellas

----------


## mikehellas

Συνάδελφοι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια...!

----------


## samourg

Καλησπέρα
Έχουμε δυο όμορα γεωτεμάχια του ιδίου ιδιοκτήτη, στα οποία έχει κατασκευαστεί αυθαίρετο κτίσμα στο κοινό τους όριο. Πως αντιμετωπίζεται? Μια δήλωση και διόρθωση στο κτηματολόγιο ή 2 διαφορετικές δηλώσεις για τα τμήματα της κατοικίας του κάθε γεωτεμαχίου?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Το αυθαίρετο κτίσμα αποτελεί μία κατοικία;
Αν είναι μία κατοικία πώς θα χωριστεί στα δύο και μάλιστα στο όριο ακριβώς των γεωτεμαχίων;
Τα δύο γεωτεμάχια μπορούν να ενωθούν σε ένα; Υπάρχει η θέληση να γίνει αυτό;

----------


## samourg

Αποτελει μια κατοικια, ναι. Για να ενωθουν, δεν θελει συμβολαιογραφικη πραξη?

----------


## Xάρης

Τα γεωτεμάχια είναι οικόπεδα ή γήπεδα;
Θεωρώ ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν να ενωθούν και αυτό γίνεται με συμβολαιογραφική πράξη χωρίς να γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## samourg

Ειναι εκτος σχεδιου... 
Οσους και να ρωτησεις, θα εχουν κατι καινουργιο να πουν :Χαρούμενος: 

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Xάρης

Συμβολαιογράφο ρώτησες;

----------


## samourg

Θελω να δω αν εχει καποια λογικη να δηλωθει σαν 2 κατοικιες (2 ξεχωριστες δηλωσεις)
Με τι ασχολουμαστε..... :Θυμωμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

Πέρα από την παραπάνω απάντηση του Νίκου, σχετική και κατατοπιστική και η πρόσφατη ερωταπάντηση της 26ης σύσκεψης ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ – Υ.ΔΟΜ Δήμων Κ.Μακεδονίας:

Ερ.: Για την έκδοση αδειών δόμησης σε συνεχόμενα γήπεδα/οικόπεδα του ιδίου ιδιοκτήτη, απαιτείται συμβολαιογραφική πράξη συνένωσης;

Απ.: Από σειρά οδηγιών (Εγκ. 71755/3573/34/1991, Γνωμ. 67/2011 ΝΣΚ, έγγραφο 81683/1999, Εγκ. 39/1995 κ.α.) προκύπτει ότι ο κύριος ομόρων οικοπέδων ή γηπέδων, που αποκτήθηκαν με διαφορετικά συμβόλαια, δικαιούται να ζητήσει τη δόμηση των συνεχόμενων ακινήτων, εκλαμβανομένων ως ενιαίων, χωρίς συμβολαιογραφική πράξη για την συνένωση ομόρων οικοπέδων/γηπέδων του αυτού ιδιοκτήτη.

Αφού λοιπόν σήμερα θα δίνονταν άδεια δόμησης σε όμορα γεωτεμάχια του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη, γιατί να μην γίνει και μία δήλωση χωρίς να γίνει συμβολαιογραφική πράξη συνένωσης.
Θεωρώ βέβαια ότι το καλύτερο είναι να γίνει πρώτα η συνένωση, αλλά η ύπαρξη της πράξης δεν καθιστά αδύνατη τη μία δήλωση.

----------


## orams

Καλησπέρα,
 Είναι η πρώτη μου ανάρτηση στο φόρουμ σας και γενικά είμαι νέα μηχανικός.
Έχω έναν αντίστοιχο προβληματισμο γι αυτό δεν άνοιξα καινούριο θέμα.
Σε ένα οικόπεδο έγινε κατάτμηση. Δημιουργήθηκαν δυο οικόπεδα, το ένα έχει Α ιδιοκτήτη
και το άλλο έχει τον παραπάνω ιδιοκτήτη Α και έναν Β όπου έγινε κάθετη σύσταση. Συνεπως δεν μπορούν να ενωθούν. Καθένας από τους ιδιοκτήτες έχει μίση κατοικία. Ο Α ιδιοκτήτης πρόσθεσε αυθαίρετο τμήμα στο δικό του κομματι της σύστασης. το οποίο μπαίνει κατά μισό μέτρο περίπου στο ομορρο οικόπεδο που ευτυχώς σε πρώτη φάση ανήκει στον ίδιο. Το ερώτημα είναι κάνω 2 δηλώσεις? μπορώ να μετακινήσω τα σύνορα ελαφρώς αφού είναι του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη? Απλά επειδή έγινε η κατάτμηση σε συγκεκριμένη αναγραφόμενη απόσταση από το σπίτι, αναρωτιέμαι αν θα δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα με το παλιό τοπογραφικό της σύστασης. :Αμήχανος:

----------


## asak

H γνώμη μου είναι ότι κάνεις 1 δήλωση για την κάθετη ιδιοκτησία του Α.

Το γεγονός ότι το αυθαίρετο τμήμα εισέρχεται σε όμορη ιδιοκτησία του ιδίου, αυτό απαλλάσσει τον ιδιοκτήτη από αντιδικίες που έχουν να κάνουν με το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς του αυθαιρέτου.

Με το παλιό τοπογραφικό δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Θα απαιτηθεί όμως άμεσα ή στο μέλλον από αντικειμενική ανάγκη που θα προκύψει να γίνει τροποποίηση της αρχικής κατάτμησης, εφόσον ο ιδιοκτήτης Α το επιθυμεί βέβαια.

----------


## orams

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου!

----------


## andreas85

γεια σας πρωτη φορά γραφω στο φορουμ και εγω εχω μια παρομοια περιπτωση..σε οικισμό μικρότερο των 2000 κατοικών προέκυψαν δυο οικόπεδα (κατάτμηση περίπου στο 2000) σε δυο αδέρφια απο διαθήκη. το ένα απο αυτά τα οικόπεδα είναι τυφλό και σ αυτό έχει κατασκευαστεί μία αποθήκη, η οποόια όμως εισέρχεται και στο άλλο οικόπεδο. πως μπορεί να γίνει τακτοποίηση με τον ν4178? με 1 δήλωση με 2? το ότι προέκυψαν δυο οικόπεδα από κατάτμηση το ένα από τα οπόία είναι τυφλό δημιουργει κ΄ποιο πρόβλημα? ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα εισόδου γιατί και διπλάνή έκταση ανήκει στον ιδιο.

----------


## asak

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι κάνεις 2 δηλώσεις, με τις δύο ιδιοκτησίες και το τμήμα αυθαιρέτου που αναλογεί σε καθεμιά.

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που βλέπω από το τυφλό οικόπεδο ανάγεται στην εμπορική του αξία για το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι άρτιο. Επίσης η μελλοντική τύχη του είναι να συννενωθεί ή να προσκυρωθεί σε ένα από τα όμορα.

----------


## andreas85

με συζήτηση με αλλον συναδερφο μου ανεφερε να κάνω 1 δήλωση αλλά να συναινει και να έχει γνώση και ο  όμορος, που δεν έχουν προβλήματα μεταξύ τους. μελλοντικά για την τύχη του οικοπέδου χρειάζεται άλλη αντιμετώπιση. αν το πάω με το αρθ 11 παρ 1ε νομίζω πως θα έχω πρόβλημα με τα οικόπεδα (αρτιότητα). ο ν690/1948 ισχύει στους οικισμούς <2000 κατοίκων?

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε τις σχετικές ερωτήσεις-απαντήσεις του ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου.
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η μία ή δυο δηλώσεις αλλά το πώς θα μεταβιβαστούν τα κτίσματα.
Δες την §1.ε του άρθρου 11 του Ν.4178/13.
Το όλο θέμα θα πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου να το αντιμετωπίσεις με τη συνεργασία δικηγόρου και συμβολαιογράφου.

----------


## mxristina

Καλησπέρα σας. Σε περίπτωση γηπέδου εκτός σχεδίου, με τμήμα της οικοδομής να βρίσκεται εντός όμορης ιδιοκτησίας άλλου ιδιοκτήτη , χωρίς δυνατότητα αλλαγής ορίων γηπέδου, ο πελάτης μου τακτοποιεί όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες που βρίσκονται εντός του γηπέδου του με σκοπό να μεταβιβάσει. Έχω καταγράψει όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες και γνωρίζει ότι τμήμα της οικοδομής του βρίσκεται εκτός ιδιοκτησίας του. Θεωρώ ότι μπορώ να χορηγήσω βεβαίωση καθώς δεν υπάγεται σε κάποια από τις εξαιρέσεις του Ν.4178/2013 και δεν αποκρύπτω κάτι, δηλαδή μεταβιβάζεται ένα γήπεδο με όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες τακτοποιημένες. Πώς κρίνετε τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης; Θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει κάποια παράγραφος του Ν.4178/2013 που με εμποδίζει να χορηγήσω τέτοια βεβαίωση; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## andreas1

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι έχω και γω μια παρεμφερή περίπτωση για υπαγωγή στο Ν 4178. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του αυθαίρετου έχει οικοδόμησει σε οικόπεδο εντός οικισμού με σχέδιο πόλης 1946. Όμως το σχέδιο αυτό δεν εφαρμόστηκε ποτέ και εφαρμόζεται το προτεινόμενο σχέδιο πόλης του 1985 χωρίς ωστόσο να έχει περάσει σε ΦΕΚ. Στο αυθαίρετο δεν έχει άδεια και θα βγει Ο.Α με βάση το Ν 4178. Υπάρχει ενα οικόπεδο 20 τμ μη άρτιο και μη οικοδομισιμο το οποίο συνορεύει μόνο με το οικόπεδο με το αυθαίρετο κτίσμα. Εφόσον δεν έχει περάσει σε ΦΕΚ το σχέδιο πόλης πως μπορώ να κάνω προσκύρωση του μη άρτιου οικοπέδου  ώστε να αυξηθεί η κάλυψη και η δόμηση του νέου οικόπεδου;

----------


## andreas85

καλησπερα , εχω μία περίπτωση όπου ο πάτέρας απόκτησε ένα οικόπεδο Α περίπου 1000 τμ εντός σχεδίου από τον παππού το 1986. Το 2009 τα παιδιά του με αποδοχή κληρονομιάς αποκτούν το όμορο οικόπεδο Β περίπου 1200 Τ.Μ από τον παππού εντός του οποίου υπάρχει μία αποθηκη και μία κατοικία (πολυ παλαιες και οι δύο) όπου τμήμα της κατοικίας "πατάει" και στα δύο πραοναφερόμενα οικοπεδα Α+Β. Εν τω μεταξύ ο πατέρας αφού πήρε από τον Παππού με δωρεά το οικόπεδο Α το 1987 έβγαλε άδεια επί του συνόλου των οικοπεδων Α+ Β (!!) για οικία στο οικόπεδο του την οποία και κατασκεύασε. τι γίνεται με την τακτοποίηση των αυθαιρεσιών που υπάρχουν στα δύο οικόπεδα?με την κατοικία που πατάει στα δύο οικόπεδα? θεωρούμε πως το οικόπεδο έχει οικοδομική άδεια για τον ν4178? το οικόπεδο Α ο πατέρας θέλει να το μεταβιβασει στα παιδιά του ωστε να γίνει ένα ενιαίο οικόπεδο .μετά τα παιδία μπορούν να το κατατμήσουν ώστε να έχουν στην κατοχή τους ο καθλενας από ένα διαιρετό οικόπεδο?

----------


## andreas85

καλημερα , εχω την εξης περίπτωση... σε οικοπεδο εντος σχεδίου έχει ανεγερθεί με οικοδομικες άδειες διωροφη οικοδομή. Το τοπογρφικό που κατατέθηκε στην πολεοδομία ήταν λάθος καθώς έδειχνε ένα οικόπεδο με διαστάσεις 22χ18 περίπου ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι πιο κοντά στο αντίθετο (δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στα τ.μ της πραγματικότητας με αυτό της αδείας παρά μόνο στο σχήμα). Με βάση αυτό το τοπογραφικό έγιναν συμβόλαια και σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας. Οι άδειες βγήκαν το 1990 και 1996 . Το οικόπεδο σύμφωνα με τον ιδιοκτήτη ποτέ δεν είχε το σχήμα όπως το δείχνει στα συμβόλαια και στην άδεια και με την πάροδο του χρόνου κατασκεύασε ένα στέγαστρο - μπάρμπεκιου στο πίσω μέρος της οικοδομής (το οπόιο βάσει των επίσημων χαρτιών βρίσκεται στον όμορο). Στην περιοχή έιχε γίνει και κτηματολόγιο πρίν 9 χρόνια περίπου ,με αποτέλεσμα ο ιδιοκτήτης να είχε κάνει πιο πρόσφατο, σωστό τοπογραφικό , δηλώθηκε σωστα και δεν έγινε κάποια ένσταση (εχω και τα οριστικά δικαιώματα). εγω σε πρώτη φάση μπορώ να επικαλεστώ το σχήμα του οικοπεδου από το κτηματολόγιο (το οποίο είναι και σωστό) ωστε να κάνω τακτοποίηση του στεγάστρου? αργότερα αυτοι μπορούν να κάνουν και τροποποίηση του συμβολαίου..

----------


## asak

Πρέπει να εξετάσεις αρχικά εάν το πραγματικό οικόπεδο είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο και να δεις αν το κτίριο με άδεια βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση της αδείας. Κατόπιν ελέγχεις εάν συμπίπτει με αυτό του συμβολαίου και εν συνεχεία με το κτηματολόγιο. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ τότε γνώμη μου είναι ότι μπορείς να τακτοποιήσεις το στέγαστρο-barbeque.
Εγώ πάντως ανεξάρτητα αν απαιτείται ή όχι θα έκανα νέο τοπογραφικό με συντεταγμενες EGSA όπου και θα το ανέβαζα στο σύστημα με υπεύθυνη δήλωση ορίων ιδιοκτήτη φυσικά και το ίδιο βέβαια θα χρησιμοποιούσε ο ιδιοκτήτης προκειμένου να κάνει και τροποποίηση συμβολαίου.

----------


## siaom

Καλησπέρα σας, 

   	Αντιμετωπίζω την παρακάτω περίπτωση που αφορά και τακτοποίηση και  έκδοση ηλεκτρονικής ταυτότητας. Πρόκειται για κτίριο 70m2 διώροφο, χωρίς  σύσταση, σε εντός σχεδίου περιοχή, όπου τα 50m2 (Κ1) έχουν  κατασκευαστεί βάσει άδειας με μικρές διαφορές στα κουφώματα στο οικόπεδο  Ε1 και έχει γίνει επέκταση κατά 20m2 (Κ2) εντός όμορου οικοπέδου Ε2  αδόμητου (αν εξαιρέσουμε την επέκταση Κ2) του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη. Σημειώνω  ότι και στα 2 οικόπεδα ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ο ίδιος και δεν υπάρχει άλλος. 

*1ος τρόπος (2 ξεχωριστά οικόπεδα)* 
   	Τακτοποιώ με 2 διαφορετικές δηλώσεις το Κ1 στο οικόπεδο Ε1 (με έκδοση  άδειας) και το Κ2 στο οικόπεδο Ε2 (χωρίς άδεια). Ο προβληματισμός μου  εδώ είναι ότι στην ουσία το κτίριο είναι ένα, οπότε οι κατόψεις θα είναι  ψευδείς. Σκέφτομαι στην δήλωση του Ε1 να κάνω αναφορά στην δήλωση του  Ε2 και αντίστροφα, ίσως και κάποιο πλήρες σχέδιο κάτοψης, ώστε να είναι  κατανοητό αύριο μεθαύριο από κάποιον άλλο συνάδελφο ή συμβολαιογράφο.  Αντίστοιχα κάνω 2 ταυτότητες κτιρίου ανά οικόπεδο με τους αντίστοιχους  ΚΑΕΚ, με πιθανή τροποποίησή τους σε μεταγενέστερη συνένωση. Σε περίπτωση  συνένωσης επικαλούμαι τις 2 τακτοποιήσεις και κάνω νέα σχέδια,  αναφερόμενα στο οικόπεδο Ε=Ε1+Ε2 και στο Κ=Κ1+Κ2 και σύμπτυξη των ΚΑΕΚ  σε 1. 

*2ος τρόπος (1 οικόπεδο)* 
   	Θεωρώ συνένωση των Ε1, Ε2 εν τοις πράγμασι και κάνω 1 δήλωση του  Κ=Κ1+Κ2 στο όλο οικόπεδο Ε=Ε1+Ε2. Θεωρώ ύπαρξη άδειας (την εκδοθείσα στο  Ε1). Κάνω 1 ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα, όπου στο οικόπεδο Ε δεν θα δηλώσω  ΚΑΕΚ, εφ' όσον δεν υφίσταται επί του παρόντος. Ο προβληματισμός εδώ  είναι ότι σε μεταγενέστερη δικαιοπραξία ο/η συμβολαιογράφος θα πάρει από  μένα 1 βεβαίωση και 1 ταυτότητα, ενώ συμβολαιογραφικά θα βλέπει 2  οικόπεδα. Αν προχωρήσει η συμβολαιογραφική πράξη, κατά την μεταγραφή της  γίνονται οι ανάλογες ενέργειες στο κτηματολόγιο οι 2 ΚΑΕΚ συμπτύσσονται  σε 1 και πλέον μιλάμε για 1 οικόπεδο Ε και 1 κτίριο Κ. 

   	Ποιος από τους 2 τρόπους είναι ενδεδειγμένος; Υπάρχει λάθος και σωστός  τρόπος στο συγκεκριμένο; Ποιος προχωράει στην πράξη; Αν και οι 2 τρόποι  είναι αδόκιμοι, παρακαλώ προτείνετε έναν 3ο δρόμο που από την εμπειρία  σας προχωράει.

----------

